# Tips for New Homeowners



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

What are some tips for those of you that own homes would give to a new home buyer or new prospective home buyers? (if that makes sense!)


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2010)

Aww, unfortunately I haven't been able to buy a house of my own yet. But, I did want to say Congratulations! I'm so looking forward to that time in my life, hope yours is a good one and remember to take pics =)


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Aww, unfortunately I haven't been able to buy a house of my own yet. But, I did want to say Congratulations! I'm so looking forward to that time in my life, hope yours is a good one and remember to take pics =)_

 
aww thanks hun - but i'm not a home owner just yet - i'd just like to know some tips for in the real near future!


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2010)

What kind of tips? Like what to look for in a prospective home or things to do once you're looking after one?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd say make a list of things about the home you are not negotiable on (i.e you _need_ 3 bedrooms, fireplace, wood floors, etc.) and those things you want, but are willing to forgo if the house is otherwise perfect.

Definitely remember to overlook the cosmetic things, too.  Paint is easy to fix, and even carpeting (to an extent).  You'll want to make it your own, anyway.  But don't overlook major fixes (foundation, electrical, plumbing, pests, etc.) because the house is "pretty".


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_What kind of tips? Like what to look for in a prospective home or things to do once you're looking after one?_

 

Hubby and I are going to be first time home buyers.. and we've found a house we'd like and are going through the process.. 

i guess the tips i'm looking for are.. as a new homeowner (hopefully!) what would i need to do to the home first? or what in the world would i need (besides clothes, toilet paper (LOL!) and bare necessities?)

but would i need to buy a couch first or a dining table lol.. we're literally starting from scratch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if we get the house *crosses fingers*


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't buy any furniture until you have the house!  You'll want to take measurements of the rooms to make sure everything will fit.  You don't want to end up with too-big furniture in small room or vice-versa.  Plus, once you paint (if you decide to do so) that might affect your furniture choice.

We (and by we, I mean I) decided on light, neutral colored furniture to go with a neutral paint palette, an accent wall, and then accessories in complimentary colors.  But I've had friends that have had to completely redo rooms because they fell in love with a paint color that didn't go with the furniture they had.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_Hubby and I are going to be first time home buyers.. and we've found a house we'd like and are going through the process.. 

i guess the tips i'm looking for are.. as a new homeowner (hopefully!) what would i need to do to the home first? or what in the world would i need (besides clothes, toilet paper (LOL!) and bare necessities?)

but would i need to buy a couch first or a dining table lol.. we're literally starting from scratch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if we get the house *crosses fingers* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck on getting the house!  When we first bought our house, we were also in the same boat with absolutely no furniture.  I would say once you get it, buy the absolute necessity (a bed, dining table, and a small set of couches).  We found craigslist to be very useful b/c people are always moving out of town/state/country and selling their furniture for very cheap prices.  Everything else you can slowly wait on purchasing.  Of course a fridge is important too =)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 16, 2010)

we bought our first home two years ago. Depending of what type of tips you need, I would say def set your priorities before getting the house. Make sure that the house doesn't need any major renovations. Things like roof or window renovations can cost you a fortune while cosmetic changes (like painting and stuff) are actually cheap and a fun activity for you once you get your house.

I agree with getting furniture after moving in as well


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 16, 2010)

I know you said besides necessities, but some ppl tend to forget about a first aid's kit. My brother just bought a house too and they have EVERYTHING but a first aid's kit. His fiance was cooking and sliced her finger pretty bad with their brand new sharp knife! lol of course, they had to run to the neighbors to get some help. Thank God they were home, b/c she lost quite a bit of blood.

Sorry I don't have advice for anything else, but I HTH.


----------

